# Police Clearance



## Buney (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi everyone.
Have any of you got anybody coming from the UK to S.A. in the near future that would be happy to bring my UK Police clearance certificate from Oxford if my parents were to post it to them?

Posting anything to S.A. is a joke as you know!:

Pretty please

Marc


----------



## nashb (Apr 12, 2013)

Courier it with eg dhl


----------

